
Primate-Ape Common Ancestor Was No King Kong - DrScump
http://news.discovery.com/human/evolution/primate-ape-ancestor-was-no-king-kong-151029.htm
======
davmar
This type of headline is annoying. Nowhere does the researcher say anything
remotely close to "King Kong"? It's not even insinuated as far as I can tell.
Pure editorial sensationalism.

~~~
PepeGomez
What are you talking about? The headline says the exact opposite of what you
seem to think.

